# [ALSA] Problemas con ALSA [OPEN]

## JaSeR

Buenas, tengo un problema con el sonido. Segui las instrucciones de la guia de alsa de gentoo ALSA-GUIDE usando el dirver alsa del kernel. Pero, por mucho que trato de configurarlo y ver cual es el problema, no puedo reproducir ningun sonido ni desde la consola ni desde mi KDE.

Tengo una Gigabyte GA-7N400S con la tarjeta de sonido integrada Realtek ALC655 Audio AC'97 

Tambien tengo, como podeis ver, todo unmuteado...

PIC

De que puede ser el problema?

Un saludo y gracias.

```

# lspci -v | grep -i audio; uname -a

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP2S AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)

Linux iTake 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 Mon Mar 19 14:08:49 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## fastangel

Si has seguido la guía solo tendrás que irte a consola y poner alsaconf y te saldrá una pequeña interfaz interactiva con la cual podrás configurar tu tarjeta de sonido una vez que la hayas configurado pon en consola alsamixer y pon el sonido a tu gusto y luego intenta reproducir algo.

Saludos 

PD:si ya has probado todo eso dilo

----------

## JaSeR

Si, ya hice todo eso.

Gracias por responder  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Te ha fallado todo? ya no sabes que hacer? Desesperado? YA SOMOS 2!!!

A ver no se si podre ayudarte mucho pero vamos a ver que podemos hacer (tanto tu como yo)

Partiendo de la base que tienes el kernel con el ALSA activado como modulo y la correspondiente targeta (y el OSS desactivado).

Prueba esto (estoy en las mismas y ahora iva a probar esto):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound stop
> 
> emerge --unmerge alsa && emerge alsa
> ...

 

Si tienes un gestor de ventanas mira si te reproduce sonidos, si estas en consolas emerge el mp3blaster y los codecs necesarios para el formato que sea y prueba si se oye.

Si a pesar de esto falla postea el resultado:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/asound/cards #A mi me da mi targeta en posicion 1 y en 0 el dummy de los cojones...
> 
> ls -l /proc/asound #mira si tiene tu driver, etc

 

----------

## JaSeR

Gracias por contestar sefirotsama, pero lo que tu propones es para usar alsa como drivir no incluido en el kernel y para ello habria que desmarcar lo que indican en la guia. Yo lo que quiero es tenerlo incluido en el kernel para no tener que volver a emergerlos cada vez que recompile el kernel.

De todas formas si de aqui a el fin de semana no lo consiguiera.. probaria con esa opcion como ultimo recurso ya.

iTake ~ # # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart <--- sin errores

iTake ~ # useradd -G audio javi

useradd: el usuario javi existe

iTake ~ #

Os dejo eso para descartar posibles errores tambien.

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JaSeR wrote:*   

> Gracias por contestar sefirotsama, pero lo que tu propones es para usar alsa como drivir no incluido en el kernel y para ello habria que desmarcar lo que indican en la guia. Yo lo que quiero es tenerlo incluido en el kernel para no tener que volver a emergerlos cada vez que recompile el kernel.
> 
> De todas formas si de aqui a el fin de semana no lo consiguiera.. probaria con esa opcion como ultimo recurso ya.
> 
> iTake ~ # # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart <--- sin errores
> ...

 

Al contrario, esta opción es la que esta compilada con el kernel, aunque sea como modulo. Otra cosa seria no marcarlo y emerger el alsa-driver entonces si que es a lo que te refieres.

Si intentas emerger alsa-driver con lo del kernel marcado tal y como te digo te dira que la configuracion del kernel no es correcta.

Leete bien la introduccion del ALSA GUIDE y si te sobra tiempo la guia del kernel o el help en si mismo del menuconfig.

QUe este como modulo no significa que no se cargue con el kernel.

----------

## JaSeR

Gracias por contestar pero.. no veo que exista ningun paquete con ese nombre:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=alsa

----------

## sefirotsama

Donde dije digo digo diego.

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge alsa-utils

 

De todas maneras he hecho emrge alsa hace un ratito y me ha dado resultado... en fin, en el wiki dice que despues de configurar el kernel (siguiendo este metodo) # emerge alsa-utils y siguiendo.

A mi cada vez me va peor ahora ya no sé pq no me muestra ninguna targeta para escojer en el alsaconf, antes sí... uf cada vez a peor.

----------

## sefirotsama

Más info (pues yo también tengo el problema).

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel"
> 
> 

 

Aún así al arrancar el servicio me dice que el modulo snd-hda-intel no ha sido encontrado a pesar de haver sido compilado expresamente en el nucleo.

Luego lo que el alsaconf me genera en /etc/modules.d/alsa es esto:

 */etc/modules.d/alsa wrote:*   

> # --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
> 
> # --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14rc1 ---
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 

El resto esta comentado y son algunas cosas que havia intentado antes sin exito.

----------

## sefirotsama

LO HE CONSEGUIDOOOOOOOO

Al final lo que hice:

Me cargué el kernel (por error) así que lo reemergí corriendo.

Comprobé que el .config fuera el mismo (sino menudo susto) entonces tipeé:

 *Quote:*   

> make make modules_install

 

Y me rehizo todos los modulos que tenia en el kernel (basicamente el sonido la wifi y alguna cosilla más).

Luego

 *Quote:*   

> alsaconf

 

Ahora ya me aparecia mi targeta de sonido sin problemas la marqué y me autogeneró el archivo de configuración.

Por ultimo

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 

Entonces comenzó el servicio de sonido sin ningún error...

Lo probé y... OLÉ

Ahora me pasa que el Kmix de kde solo me marca esto:

[IMG]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/9009/instantnia2kq0.png[/IMG]

Por lo que no puedo comrpobar los ajustes correctamente, En canvio el alsamix en linia de comandos me marca esto otro y si que puedo usarlo bien. Supongo que lo arreglaré más tarde ùes olvidé hacer etc update y esas cosas.

[img]http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6804/instantnia3jv1.png[/img]

Un saludo

EDITO:

Nada pues eso, anulé el dummy en el kernel, marqué todas las opciones de alsa como modulos. Recompilé el kernel sus modules y reinicié con el nuevo kernel.

Despues usé el alsaconf, marqué mi targeta de sonido y reinicié el servicio. Ya me funcionó.

Si sigues teniendo el error di algo o di si lo has solucionado

----------

## JaSeR

Buenas, perdon por no contestar antes pero he estado fuera este fin de semana.

Me alegro que hayas conseguido solucionarlo  :Wink: . De lo que mencionas arriba deduzco que lo que me propones es que me guarde mi .config del kernel, lo reemerga y me asegure que esta todo marcado como MODULO y probar de nuevo no?

Un saludo.

----------

## JaSeR

 *JaSeR wrote:*   

> Buenas, perdon por no contestar antes pero he estado fuera este fin de semana.
> 
> Me alegro que hayas conseguido solucionarlo . De lo que mencionas arriba deduzco que lo que me propones es que me guarde mi .config del kernel, lo reemerga y me asegure que esta todo marcado como MODULO y probar de nuevo no?
> 
> Un saludo.

 

Si era eso a lo que te referias, lo acabo de hacer y mismo problema  :Sad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver lo que yo hice fué esto (espero que te sirva). Reemerge el kernel (guardando el .config).

Marca las opciones de ALSA como modulo, y sobretodo el driver especifico de tu targeta (sigue la guai que esta muy concreto allá).

Una vez hecho lo siguiente:

 *Compilar kernel y modulos wrote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 

Reinicia al nuevo kernel (no es necesario en principio, pero como quieras)

Entonces dices, bueno si mi kernel esta bien deberia configurar la targeta, ¿no?

 *Quote:*   

> alsaconf

 

En el asistente selecciona tu targeta. SI no aparece en este punto postea de nevo von más detalles pq alguna cosa falló o se pasó alguna tonteria por alto.

Activa el servicio de sonido. Creo que lo hacia automatico, pero si no es así:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 

Añadelo a los guines de inicio:

 *Como root wrote:*   

> rc-update add alsasound default

 

En principio deberia sonar sin problemas. Si aún no suena asegurate que no este el volumen a 0. Puedes hacerlo con kmix en kde o de mil maneras como alsamixer:

 *Ajustando los valortes wrote:*   

> alsamixer

 

(Puedes verlo en esta imagen) http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6804/instantnia3jv1.png

En fin si hay algún problema o no encuentra los modulos cuando inicias/reinicias el servicio (o arrancas el sistema si lo añadistes) te aparcerà

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 

También decirte que seria bueno asegurarte de que tu make.conf tiene especificado ALSA_CARDS

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> ALSA_CARDS="snd-hda-intel" 

 

snd-hda-intel es el mio, un ejemplo (por si las moscas).

Suerte espero que funcione

----------

## JaSeR

Buenas, a ver todo eso que dices lo hice ayer mismo, guarde el .config y reemergi kernel recompilandolo y tal sin mas progreso que el que tenia antes.

Hoy he probado a hacerlo por la otra alternativa: usar llos alsa-driver, he vuelto a seguir la guia para ver que era lo unico que tenia que tener activado en el kernel, he emergido los drivers y lo mismo.

Con todo esto empiezo a pensar que el problema puede estar en la placa.. que simplemente este jodido algo de la tarjeta grafica incorporada...

----------

## CYPHERC

yo hice algo que me parece de lo mas gracioso, puse el mp3blaster en la consola y que creen que tengo sonido en la consola pero en gnome no me reconoce el sonido.. y no se que sea... pero si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria...

Muxas Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## CYPHERC

para ser sincero estoy a punto de claudicar.. quisiera poder componer el gentoo pero no puedo y no encuentro ayuda... quisiera que me recomienden una distribucion como gentoo, que brinde esa flexibilidad pero que sea un poco menos complicada para mi...

Muxas Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> quisiera poder componer el gentoo pero no puedo y no encuentro ayuda

 

15 respuestas tiene este hilo y unas cuantas mas el otro que creaste... Como que no encuentras ayuda? Estamos en eso!

En Gentoo el usuario tiene el control (al igual que en cualquier otra distro), pero para tener el control hay que empezar por entender como funcionan las cosas, como están hechas... Y ahi en en donde Gentoo puja mas profundo que otros quizás. Si no es tu caso. Ubuntu sería un buen comienzo creo... Casi un Windows desde ese punto de vista.

Saludos!

----------

## CYPHERC

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   quisiera poder componer el gentoo pero no puedo y no encuentro ayuda 
> 
> 15 respuestas tiene este hilo y unas cuantas mas el otro que creaste... Como que no encuentras ayuda? Estamos en eso!
> 
> En Gentoo el usuario tiene el control (al igual que en cualquier otra distro), pero para tener el control hay que empezar por entender como funcionan las cosas, como están hechas... Y ahi en en donde Gentoo puja mas profundo que otros quizás. Si no es tu caso. Ubuntu sería un buen comienzo creo... Casi un Windows desde ese punto de vista.
> ...

 

Estoy conciente de eso que pusiste, y agradesco cada ayuda que me han dado, no me voy a cambiar de Gentoo, quiero aprender, quiero ser capaz de avandonar Windows por completo, he provado varias distribuciones, Fedora, Ubuntu e incluso Debian y ninguna me gusto tanto como gentoo, mas aun creo no haber aprendido tanto en ninguna como lo he hecho en Gentoo, que mi actitud fue mala, lo entiendo, pero fue un momento de debilidad superado, es solo que me frustra ver como mucha gente es capaz de manejar linux tan bien y pues yo todavia tengo que pedir ayuda... pero pues igual gracias x tu post creo que me cayo bien....

 :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JaSeR wrote:*   

> Buenas, a ver todo eso que dices lo hice ayer mismo, guarde el .config y reemergi kernel recompilandolo y tal sin mas progreso que el que tenia antes.
> 
> Hoy he probado a hacerlo por la otra alternativa: usar llos alsa-driver, he vuelto a seguir la guia para ver que era lo unico que tenia que tener activado en el kernel, he emergido los drivers y lo mismo.
> 
> Con todo esto empiezo a pensar que el problema puede estar en la placa.. que simplemente este jodido algo de la tarjeta grafica incorporada...

 

Pues no sé... se me empiezan a acabar las ideas. Si emergistes el asla driver supongo que desactivastes el driver del kernel no??

Es raro... mucho... pensaré a ver si puedo ayudarte un poco. De todas maneras comrpueba si el hardware esta bien. Prueba esto, pon un live CD y mira si te va el sonido. Si funciona mira que modulos te carga.

No puede ser que no haya solución ha de ir por co"h"ones

----------

## sefirotsama

 *CYPHERC wrote:*   

> yo hice algo que me parece de lo mas gracioso, puse el mp3blaster en la consola y que creen que tengo sonido en la consola pero en gnome no me reconoce el sonido.. y no se que sea... pero si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria...
> 
> Muxas Gracias 

 

Entonces en tu caso es más sencillo si en consola te va en las X ha de ir por huevs. En kde emerge arts en gnome ni idea porqué no lo uso. Mirate la guia de gnome o usa google. SI el mp3blaster te va es que ya lo tienes solucionado ahora es cosa de las X. Mira que el mixer que usa el gnome no este silenciado o que no te falten los codecs para Mp3 o el archivo que quisistes reprodicir.

Abre una terminal en gnome y pon el mp3blaster. Ahí te va?

Desde una consola (real, es decir aprieta ctr+alt+F1) pon el mp3blaster y di si te va.

Esto ya no es tnto problema

----------

## Zagloj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entonces en tu caso es más sencillo si en consola te va en las X ha de ir por huevs. En kde emerge arts en gnome ni idea porqué no lo uso. Mirate la guia de gnome o usa google. SI el mp3blaster te va es que ya lo tienes solucionado ahora es cosa de las X. Mira que el mixer que usa el gnome no este silenciado o que no te falten los codecs para Mp3 o el archivo que quisistes reprodicir.
> 
> Abre una terminal en gnome y pon el mp3blaster. Ahí te va?
> ...

 

 Un poco offotpic pero el tema se está tratando aquí  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

ok gracias! (al ver que habia nuevos posts respecto ayer...)

----------

## JaSeR

Probe con una livecd de Ubuntu y tenia el mismo problema, asi que decidi instalar windows en otro disco duro y lo mismo.. Desesperado ya opte por usar una de mis SBLIVE! que tengo ahi en el armario llenas de polvo, y no entiendo ni como ni porque ninguna me la detecta el PC..., es mas con una de ellas ni me arranca.

----------

## sefirotsama

Que tiene que ver la targeta SBlive?

Para ellas el modulo creo que era emu100k en el kernel...

Esta muerto este topic? puede ser cerrado?

----------

